# New helmet saved me from serious injury



## Mr. Cranky

My old helmet was about six years old, so I decided it was time to get a new one. On the advice of the store manager who said: "this is THE helmet you want to have on if you get into a crash", I purchased a new Specialized Prevail 2, which proved to be a very wise buy.

So, I am out only my second ride (last week) with the new helmet, when suddenly I am launched over my handle bar, landing on my face. (I failed to notice that I was approaching a low concrete car barrier - I was distracted.) The helmet bore the brunt of the impact and cracked in front. My (new) sunglasses got scratched. I only ended up with abrasions on my nose, my upper lip, a cut on on my pinkie knuckle and a somewhat banged up right knee. I am still amazed that my nose was not broken...in fact, it wasn't even sore afterwards! My head was fine. BTW - this was not a minor impact crash, as I weigh over 200 lbs.

I'm sure my old helmet would have protected me, but not to the degree that the new one did. Specialized does offer a crash replacement discount (20%) and I will getting another Prevail helmet. The discount is not as much as I would have hoped for, but it is something.

I have had a number of crashes over the years, but this is the first time I have landed on my face/head. I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Peter P.

Mr. Cranky said:


> ... I was distracted...


How good looking was she?


----------



## Lombard

Wow! Glad you're OK, Mr. Cranky.


----------



## Retro Grouch

Peter P. said:


> How good looking was she?


Maybe she was also was wearing a Specialized Prevail 2 helmet and he was caught off guard by the awesomeness


----------



## Oxtox

Mr. Cranky said:


> I'm sure my old helmet would have protected me, but not to the degree that the new one did.


so, what evidence makes you think this...?


----------



## tabl10s

Mr. Cranky said:


> My old helmet was about six years old, so I decided it was time to get a new one. On the advice of the store manager who said: "this is THE helmet you want to have on if you get into a crash", I purchased a new Specialized Prevail 2, which proved to be a very wise buy.
> 
> So, I am out only my second ride (last week) with the new helmet, when suddenly I am launched over my handle bar, landing on my face. (I failed to notice that I was approaching a low concrete car barrier - I was distracted.) The helmet bore the brunt of the impact and cracked in front. My (new) sunglasses got scratched. I only ended up with abrasions on my nose, my upper lip, a cut on on my pinkie knuckle and a somewhat banged up right knee. I am still amazed that my nose was not broken...in fact, it wasn't even sore afterwards! My head was fine. BTW - this was not a minor impact crash, as I weigh over 200 lbs.
> 
> I'm sure my old helmet would have protected me, but not to the degree that the new one did. Specialized does offer a crash replacement discount (20%) and I will getting another Prevail helmet. The discount is not as much as I would have hoped for, but it is something.
> 
> I have had a number of crashes over the years, but this is the first time I have landed on my face/head. I guess there is a first time for everything.


There's nothing like good protection. Was riding at night 25 years ago just after Xmas when a pile of grass appeared ahead. I decided to go through it instead of getting hit by an approaching vehicle.

The pile ended up being a Xmas 🎄 ! Locked in, I flipped over the bars with my forehead hitting the asphalt resulting in a 1/4 depression in the helmet.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

Actually, it was a "he" who was walking back and forth in front of a pathway entrance while checking his phone. I was trying to figure out if I was going to pass by his left or right when I suddenly hit the car barrier. He never even bothered to check on me afterwards. A couple came over right away to see if I was okay. They helped me up and gave me some napkins to soak up the blood on my upper lip. Had to call my wife to come get me.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

Oxtox said:


> so, what evidence makes you think this...?


Uh...the fact that I came away with only a few facial lacerations and my helmet cracked instead of my skull? All the "evidence" I need, plus I am not about to try to replicate the event using my old helmet.


----------



## velodog

Mr. Cranky said:


> Uh...the fact that I came away with only a few facial lacerations and my helmet cracked instead of my skull? All the "evidence" I need, plus I am not about to try to replicate the event using my old helmet.


The real "evidence" of the incident shows the need of paying attention. You can't do anything about others, but you can do something about your observations, and either verbally call out or mount a bell on the bike. Or both.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

So, how did the bike fare?

BTW, the poster signed up just to post this. Anybody else think this might just be spam? Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Oxtox

No Time Toulouse said:


> BTW, the poster signed up just to post this. Anybody else think this might just be spam?


sounds likely...

hooray for the SPECIALIZED PREVAIL 2...! the OP says it's way better than other helmets 'cause it fractured! 

now there's a unique design feature...


----------



## JCavilia

Mr. Cranky said:


> Uh...the fact that I came away with only a few facial lacerations and my helmet cracked instead of my skull? All the "evidence" I need, plus I am not about to try to replicate the event using my old helmet.


That certainly is evidence that the helmet absorbed energy, and strongly suggests that it prevented injury. It doesn't really say anything one way or the other about how the other helmet would have performed, which was the focus of Oxtox's question.

Anyway, glad you survived without serious harm. Watch out for huge obstacles (and small ones, too).


----------



## Mr. Cranky

The handlebar and brake hoods need replacing and I am waiting to hear back from the shop about any other issues.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

Oxtox said:


> sounds likely...
> 
> hooray for the SPECIALIZED PREVAIL 2...! the OP says it's way better than other helmets 'cause it fractured!
> 
> now there's a unique design feature...


Yeah, you got me and I'm just a shill for Specialized! If you actually had read and understood my statement, you would have noticed that I never said Specialized was better than other helmets. Only, that I was glad I had replaced my older helmet with a newer one. Oh and BTW - helmets are designed to break or crack when absorbing an impact. Kinda like crumple zones in cars.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

Actually, I did not sign up to just post this. I signed up to sell a wheel set (not the ones I was using during the crash) and thought that I would bring up my recent experience which in turn could result in some constructive dialogue. Apparently, that concept is a bit foreign to some folks.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

JCavilia said:


> That certainly is evidence that the helmet absorbed energy, and strongly suggests that it prevented injury. It doesn't really say anything one way or the other about how the other helmet would have performed, which was the focus of Oxtox's question.
> 
> Anyway, glad you survived without serious harm. Watch out for huge obstacles (and small ones, too).


Than you and true enough. But if you were forced to choose a helmet before being hit on the head, would you choose a 6 year old helmet or a brand new one?


----------



## No Time Toulouse

So, what did we learn here?

1) A *Specialized Prevail 2* helmet will protect your head, just like any other helmet. But this one happened to be a *Specialized Prevail 2* helmet, which is better than a 6 year old helmet.

2) The accident actually happened, and the OP has no issue with telling everybody about his questionable riding skills, especially when his *Specialized Prevail 2* helmet limited his injuries, as well as his pride.

3) His chosen moniker is very apt.

4) On his first post here, he managed to carefully post the brand "*Specialized Prevail 2*". May have a career in marketing waiting for him.


----------



## Lombard

Mr. Cranky said:


> Actually, I did not sign up to just post this. I signed up to sell a wheel set (not the ones I was using during the crash) and thought that I would bring up my recent experience which in turn could result in some constructive dialogue. Apparently, that concept is a bit foreign to some folks.


Welcome to RBR and the rest of the internet where anonymity breeds hostility.  

As far as whether it was the specific helmet or any helmet in general that saved you, we will never know. There are too many other variables in crashes to say whether your old helmet would have performed the same or whether this new helmet would have protected you just as well in a different type of accident, different angle of impact, etc. As I said, too many variables.

I think it's human nature to be grateful to a product that saved your arse. To be fair, I would probably be the same way and would probably buy the same helmet over again if something like that happened to me. Whether that is a totally rational decision is besides the point. It has more to do with feeling safe than being safe, and that in itself is worth something.


----------



## Oxtox

Lombard said:


> Welcome to RBR and the rest of the internet where anonymity breeds hostility.


please. there's nothing 'hostile' about questioning the OP's assumption that the new helmet was providing a superior level of protection over the older one.

he made a statement that simply can't be evaluated and got called on it.


----------



## Lombard

Oxtox said:


> please. there's nothing 'hostile' about questioning the OP's assumption that the new helmet was providing a superior level of protection over the older one.
> 
> he made a statement that simply can't be evaluated and got called on it.


Whatever.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

Lombard said:


> Welcome to RBR and the rest of the internet where anonymity breeds hostility.
> 
> As far as whether it was the specific helmet or any helmet in general that saved you, we will never know. There are too many other variables in crashes to say whether your old helmet would have performed the same or whether this new helmet would have protected you just as well in a different type of accident, different angle of impact, etc. As I said, too many variables.
> 
> I think it's human nature to be grateful to a product that saved your arse. To be fair, I would probably be the same way and would probably buy the same helmet over again if something like that happened to me. Whether that is a totally rational decision is besides the point. It has more to do with feeling safe than being safe, and that in itself is worth something.


Thank you...your comments are spot on! Yeah it's funny but not surprising the comments that some people are willing to make, as long as they can do it anonymously.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

No Time Toulouse said:


> So, what did we learn here?
> 
> 1) A *Specialized Prevail 2* helmet will protect your head, just like any other helmet. But this one happened to be a *Specialized Prevail 2* helmet, which is better than a 6 year old helmet.
> 
> 2) The accident actually happened, and the OP has no issue with telling everybody about his questionable riding skills, especially when his *Specialized Prevail 2* helmet limited his injuries, as well as his pride.
> 
> 3) His chosen moniker is very apt.
> 
> 4) On his first post here, he managed to carefully post the brand "*Specialized Prevail 2*". May have a career in marketing waiting for him.


1) Damn right
2) I guess that comment could apply to everyone who has had an accident, except for you, because you have never been in one or if you have, it was someone else's fault.
3) Yes, I was VERY careful to make sure that I did not confuse readers into thinking that it was any other brand. 

Hello...I just received an offer to market Specialized products. Sweet!


----------



## kiwisimon

Keep posting about your cycling experiences. Ignore the drunk guys in the peanut gallery. Glad you're okay and still have a head.


----------



## sneertough

Agreed on helmets as very good protection to head injury when accident happens.


----------



## 9W9W

Solely for the purpose of being a richard: the prevail is actually a pretty low coverage helmet. there are others which cover more area (Lazer) and are beefier where it counts like temples (POC) so the prevail, while being an all around good helmet, isn't the tank of headwear that you purport it to be.

Also, for that kind of money, I'd like it if I could adjust the height and shape of the ear Y split on the chin strap. I just sold my Prevail II and purchased a POC Octal. Subjectively better looks, but objectively better construction, coverage and in features.


----------



## Lombard

kiwisimon said:


> Keep posting about your cycling experiences. Ignore the drunk guys in the peanut gallery. Glad you're okay and still have a head.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kiwisimon again.


----------



## velodog

9W9W said:


> Solely for the purpose of being a richard: the prevail is actually a pretty low coverage helmet. there are others which cover more area (Lazer) and are beefier where it counts like temples (POC) so the prevail, while being an all around good helmet, isn't the tank of headwear that you purport it to be.
> 
> Also, for that kind of money, I'd like it if I could adjust the height and shape of the ear Y split on the chin strap. I just sold my Prevail II and purchased a POC Octal. Subjectively better looks, but objectively better construction, coverage and in features.


I like my Octal enough that I picked up a 2nd one. Found it marked down to $90 and decided that for that kind of money I liked the color.


----------



## Mr. Cranky

9W9W said:


> Solely for the purpose of being a richard: the prevail is actually a pretty low coverage helmet. there are others which cover more area (Lazer) and are beefier where it counts like temples (POC) so the prevail, while being an all around good helmet, isn't the tank of headwear that you purport it to be.
> 
> Also, for that kind of money, I'd like it if I could adjust the height and shape of the ear Y split on the chin strap. I just sold my Prevail II and purchased a POC Octal. Subjectively better looks, but objectively better construction, coverage and in features.


Well, the Prevail certainly worked for me, as my head hit the ground quite hard! Certainly there are other good helmets out there and in no way was I trying to imply that it is absolutely the best one. But, I cannot dismiss how well the helmet protected me. Perhaps not THE tank, but A tank.

I hear you though on the ear Y split on the chin strap and wish it were adjustable.


----------



## 9W9W

velodog said:


> I like my Octal enough that I picked up a 2nd one. Found it marked down to $90 and decided that for that kind of money I liked the color.


There's a store in California - one of those web only spots - that was selling all sizes and colors for something like $110. I wanted to find the link and share it here but I can't think of it. I did the the entire transaction through text message, shipped from CA. The POC is really well built. It looks like a piece of equipment instead of a piece of foam with straps attached.


----------



## pmf

Every time I see someone riding without a helmet, I think what a dumbass. My wife got in a bad crash once and the EMT told her that if she hadn't had a helmet on, she would have been dead (even with the helmet, she was pretty banged up).

Despite what the resident troll here says, I thank you for posting this and reminding us all the importance of wearing a helmet, whatever that helmet turns out to be.


----------



## velodog

9W9W said:


> There's a store in California - one of those web only spots - that was selling all sizes and colors for something like $110. I wanted to find the link and share it here but I can't think of it. I did the the entire transaction through text message, shipped from CA. The POC is really well built. It looks like a piece of equipment instead of a piece of foam with straps attached.


I think that maybe I may have gotten my deal from Bike Closet


----------



## JCavilia

Mr. Cranky said:


> Than you and true enough. But if you were forced to choose a helmet before being hit on the head, would you choose a 6 year old helmet or a brand new one?


Well, first, I never plan to get hit on the head - it just happens sometimes.

But second, I'd probably choose the new one, because it's new (clean, not scratched, not stinky, buckles work well, etc.). But I would have no special expectation that it would provide more protection.


----------



## kiwisimon

I usually don't wear a helmet when riding alone and I know I won't be doing any large descents. I find not having a helmet is nostalgic and it makes me a better more careful rider. On Tuesday I almost got cleaned out by a moron thinking I was doing 20 and not 50 and turning across my lane. I locked up the rear tire to get sideways for the impact but fortunately I stopped inches short of his stopped car. I took that as a warning and have been wearing a helmet these last two days and taking a lot more risks in traffic. I might keep wearing my helmet for a while.


----------



## cdhbrad

PMF: I totally agree, no one should ever ride without a helmet. 

I probably owe my life to the Spiuk Nexion I was wearing in 2007 when I had a crash that ended up with the side of the helmet and my lower chin looking like both had been attacked with a wood rasp. My right hand and crook of my arm looked the same. I bought another Nexion as soon as I could get back on the bike. No, I can't prove the Nexion made the difference, but I believe it anyway.

Now, I put my faith in a Specialized S-Works......I don't want to test it in the same way I did the Nexion.


----------



## Lombard

It's just one of those things where you never really want to find out whether it works. But you're glad when it does.


----------



## bas

Mr. Cranky said:


> My old helmet was about six years old, so I decided it was time to get a new one. On the advice of the store manager who said: "this is THE helmet you want to have on if you get into a crash", I purchased a new Specialized Prevail 2, which proved to be a very wise buy.
> 
> .


I too purchased a new helmet today. It's definitely lighter than the 2012 model I was using. (2012 Giro Pneumo vs 2018 Atmos II). 

I'm also looking for a X-Large to replace a 2004 helmet... for winter riding. Need extra space to wear comboclava or the headwrap for your ears in winter.


----------



## dcorn

A Prevail saved my dome when I got cutoff by a car. I hit the car, flipped over the back end of it, and landed hard on my shoulder. I didn't even realize I had hit my head on the asphalt until I inspected the helmet and found a big crushed spot on the side. No headache whatsoever.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

FWIW, in a comprehensive test of bike helmets today, the Pevail rated 4 out of 5 stars. So, yes it's a pretty good helmet, but not the best.


----------



## blackfrancois

kiwisimon said:


> I usually don't wear a helmet... not having a helmet is nostalgic.


do you live in eugene? this is my first trip here in 10 years, and i see that no one wears a helmet. most ride '80s/'90s hybrids. i'm just glad to see so many bikes.



> I almost got cleaned out ... turning across my lane. I locked up the rear tire to get sideways for the impact but fortunately I stopped inches short of his stopped car.


i've done that a few times. i'm always a little proud of my athleticism after the anger subsides.


----------



## sneertough

Mr. Cranky said:


> My old helmet was about six years old, so I decided it was time to get a new one. On the advice of the store manager who said: "this is THE helmet you want to have on if you get into a crash", I purchased a new Specialized Prevail 2, which proved to be a very wise buy.
> 
> So, I am out only my second ride (last week) with the new helmet, when suddenly I am launched over my handle bar, landing on my face. (I failed to notice that I was approaching a low concrete car barrier - I was distracted.) The helmet bore the brunt of the impact and cracked in front. My (new) sunglasses got scratched. I only ended up with abrasions on my nose, my upper lip, a cut on on my pinkie knuckle and a somewhat banged up right knee. I am still amazed that my nose was not broken...in fact, it wasn't even sore afterwards! My head was fine. BTW - this was not a minor impact crash, as I weigh over 200 lbs.
> 
> I'm sure my old helmet would have protected me, but not to the degree that the new one did. Specialized does offer a crash replacement discount (20%) and I will getting another Prevail helmet. The discount is not as much as I would have hoped for, but it is something.
> 
> I have had a number of crashes over the years, but this is the first time I have landed on my face/head. I guess there is a first time for everything.


Thanks that you are safe! You've got a very good helmet that was designed to absorb force. Most helmet manufacturers must be focused on protecting the skull from injuries.


----------



## 9W9W

velodog said:


> I think that maybe I may have gotten my deal from Bike Closet


Yep. Bike Closet was the store I purchased from as well. Highly recommend. Text the guy, he is responsive.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

No Time Toulouse said:


> FWIW, in a comprehensive test of bike helmets today, the Pevail rated 4 out of 5 stars. So, yes it's a pretty good helmet, but not the best.


helmet testing is a stab in the dark at best.

it's a hunk of foam. they all are. they all do the same thing .. and they do nothing to prevent most injuries in crashes and car hits

I like the speclzd helmets, use one on short climbing rides. But I am using a Sena lately on the road, and a Bell on the MTB. I use a MET down in AZ. it's all the same shggt. I'll just cry more if the Sena gets crunched, cause I love having the podcasts and tunes delivered safely to my ears


----------



## duriel

BCSaltchucker said:


> But I am using a Sena lately on the road


u're riding a moto helmet???? One of the cruiser one's I suppose??


----------



## velodog

duriel said:


> u're riding a moto helmet???? One of the cruiser one's I suppose??


This made me look, probably one of these.

https://www.the-house.com/qsenx104b...utm_campaign=PLAs&CAWELAID=600004150004308865

Does this helment, a distracted cyclist make?


----------



## duriel

BCSaltchucker said:


> But I am using a Sena lately on the road, and ......I love having the podcasts and tunes delivered safely to my ears


So, this is interesting.... are there speakers in this helmet? ...
how do they sound & do you hear a lot of wind noise or ????


----------



## DugB

BCSaltchucker said:


> it's a hunk of foam. they all are. they all do the same thing .. and they do nothing to prevent most injuries in crashes and car hits


I don't think Saltchucker is arguing against helmets, but I did want to share my good friend's son's (Andrew) story:

Andrew was riding with his friends, last one in the line, no helmet on this college-aged kid.

Friends ride a bit and look back - Andrew is not there. They ride back a ways and find him on the ground, bleeding from his head and unconscious. The friends get Andrew to a hospital. 

Andrew's head took a very big hit, and his brain was starting to swell. The doctors made the call to perform two procedures that had never been at the same time, on the same person, anytime before:

1) remove the top part of his skull ("Hannibal" style) to let his brain swell outside of the cavity, and...

2) reduce his body temp to 85 degrees (induced coma) to slow the rate of brain swelling

IIRC Andrew was in the hospital for 2 months, and nearly slipped away several times. My friend (Andrew's dad) was away from work for that time while he stayed by his son's side. Andrew pulled through, with no brain damage but some seriously wicked head scars. 

Based on the location of the hit and the nature of the injury, the doctor opined that, with a helmet, Andrew would have suffered a concussion at worst. 

To the OP, glad to hear that the helmet did its job and you're ok! 
To Saltchucker: after just investing $$$ in a Sena for my Shoei helmet, are you telling me that Sena makes bike helmets, too?? :-o ;-)

- Doug


----------



## NattyBumpo

I have destroyed four helmets over the years. The first was a 'Time' brand from before bike helmets had a hard shell. It was all EPS with a mesh cover stretched over it to keep the pieces together to provide secondary impact protection. It looked pretty much like kids helmets today.

Ironically, I'd only bought it because the wife of my riding buddy (also my first cycling mentor) forbade him to ride with me again until I helmeted up. I owe her a debt of gratitude for being such a nag.

The next three were Giros. At the time Giro had a crash replacement policy. Turn in the helmet you'd crashed in (for their forensic examination) and they'd send you a replacement for $15. The catch was they had to be less than three years old, but un/fortunately I was in the habit of crashing about every two years. Kept me in (reasonably) new helmets for close to 10 years without having to pay full fare for them.

Except for the fourth crash, there was no doubt the helmet prevented a potentially life-threatening head injury. Even the fourth might have caused dain bramage. But thanks to the helmet(s), not so much as a concussion in any of the four of them.




BCSaltchucker said:


> helmet testing is a stab in the dark at best.
> 
> it's a hunk of foam. they all are. they all do the same thing .. and they do nothing to prevent most injuries in crashes and car hits...


That might well be the most absurd bit of tripe I have read all day. And I've been reading a lot of tripe today.


----------



## sneertough

pmf said:


> Every time I see someone riding without a helmet, I think what a dumbass. My wife got in a bad crash once and the EMT told her that if she hadn't had a helmet on, she would have been dead (even with the helmet, she was pretty banged up).
> 
> Despite what the resident troll here says, I thank you for posting this and reminding us all the importance of wearing a helmet, whatever that helmet turns out to be.


Likewise! It is very important to invest in a very good motorcycle helmet to protect the rider's head in the event of a crash or inevitable accident.


----------



## .je

Louis Garneau himself of all people would be the one to know:
Quebec cyclist Louis Garneau injured in bike accident, says helmet saved his life










Before picture:


----------



## .je

Another data point:
Cyclist says this helmet saved her life when a truck drove over her head










Summary: Helmets save Canadians`lives. :thumbsup:


----------



## J-Flo

The Prevail sticks out a good distance in front and above the ears, which is important. So do many other good helmets. I think the POC is an outstanding helmet but frankly it’s a bit hard to look at. 

My Prevail saved me on a sudden hard crash to the side due to a pedal strike (mountain bike). Helmet dented on a rock and I was slightly concussed and had grade 1 AC separation. So I retired that helmet and bought a Prevail II. That was two years ago and I haven’t crashed on my head since then. 

Some time before that I bought an S3 (similar design) on sale, took it out, did a small drop at slow speed only to find it was actually a big drop and SPLAT total face plant. Helmet broke in 2 but saved me from facial reconstruction surgery (still had a broken nose). That helmet lasted only about an hour! Should I complain? I decided only a more expensive helmet would do. That’s when I bought the Prevail. 

Before that, a Propero II sacrificed its life by interposing itself between the top of my head and a rock when I found myself airborne and upside down after riding fast into an invisible ditch. The helmet was toast, cracked in two at the top. Then I bought another one, but it failed to stay on my bike rack when I drove on the freeway. I decided I needed a better helmet. That’s when I bought the S3. 

Moral of the story: keep buying more expensive helmets and you might stop crashing. Meanwhile, your bike shop will love you. For those of you who are too thick to get it, yes, I’m kidding. The helmet stories are true though. Saved my nut more than once.


----------



## tfinator

RBR in a nutshell

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredrico

NattyBumpo said:


> That might well be the most absurd bit of tripe I have read all day. And I've been reading a lot of tripe today.


Well, up until recently it was true helmets were all foam of various densities according to price, hard shell plastic, and some form of straps. Doesn't Snell require they all meet the same standards? 

The cheaper ones are bulkier to have enough lighter density foam to do the job. The expensive ones are denser foam, not as bulky and weigh less. I've had equal luck with both kinds. They all broke just fine in a crash. An old Bell V-1 Pro I rode with a crack in it for about 8 years finally gave up when I fell over on slick pavement and got knocked out for 2 minutes. The helmet did its job. No headaches that night. Whew! 

Did it a second time. Giro Pneumo cracked in a wipeout on leaves, but rode it another year or two, slipped out on pavement, had a concussion, and came to in 15 minutes. Again, brain didn't swell. But in the first accident I got up as if nothing had happened. It was amazing! No more cracked helmets.


----------



## Lombard

Fredrico said:


> Well, up until recently it was true helmets were all foam of various densities according to price, hard shell plastic, and some form of straps. Doesn't Snell require they all meet the same standards?
> 
> The cheaper ones are bulkier to have enough lighter density foam to do the job. The expensive ones are denser foam, not as bulky and weigh less. I've had equal luck with both kinds. They all broke just fine in a crash. An old Bell V-1 Pro I rode with a crack in it for about 8 years finally gave up when I fell over on slick pavement and got knocked out for 2 minutes. The helmet did its job. No headaches that night. Whew!
> 
> Did it a second time. Giro Pneumo cracked in a wipeout on leaves, but rode it another year or two, slipped out on pavement, had a concussion, and came to in 15 minutes. Again, brain didn't swell. But in the first accident I got up as if nothing had happened. It was amazing! No more cracked helmets.


You seem to have a lot of accidents, Fredrico.


----------



## Opus51569

Lombard said:


> You seem to have a lot of accidents, Fredrico.


That would explain a lot in PO... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calidreaming

Are you out of the hospital and back in action riding again?


----------

